# anchor reel



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am trying to find a reel which can be locked if possible, does any one know where I can buy one from I saw someone using a divers reel in conjunction with a anchor trolley but I can only find them in England and they don't ship to Australia. this is obviously to use on my anchor rope. Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't find the one I bought but got it via eBay. It came from UK.

Here's one from USA that ships worldwide. It has two handles making it better to reel line than others (but I would do more research on eBay before buying that one).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scuba-Divin...prg=20131003150253&rk=4&rkt=8&sd=181330910117


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Just saw another two copies of the same post. You might like to open those and use the delete option to save confusion.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

thanks mate I appreciate it. cheers, Paul.


----------

